# Is this legit?



## Spatz (Sep 23, 2011)

Not sure where exactly to put this, so here it is...

Transform/Rage glitch in Gen IV. Theoretically this glitch would allow thing like earth power/dark pulse Hydreigon, Flare Blitz Flareon, etc.

But are movesets acquired in such form regarded as legit.


----------



## Lord of the Fireflies (Sep 23, 2011)

nope


I think there's a metagame for it though, on smogon

its called street pkmn or something


----------



## 1. Luftballon (Sep 23, 2011)

how are you getting flare blitz flareon?

... well, I guess you could grab a flareon from gen 3 with mimic, bring it to hgss, and have it mimic transform, then transform into something with the move and rage.

huh, anything that existed in gen 3 can have just about any move, can't it, because everything learned mimic.


----------



## Spatz (Sep 23, 2011)

Oh, ok well thanks for the help. Shame I would've at least liked the Flareon to be legit, as otherwise it is truly useless...


----------



## Cerberus87 (Sep 26, 2011)

Flareon's not useless, it doesn't really need Flare Blitz because Fire Blast/Overheat do more than enough. It would be nice to have, though.


----------



## 1. Luftballon (Sep 26, 2011)

its base attack is like 35 points higher, though.


----------

